# We NEED a Coach ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Now we know why DTS hasn't offered Dunleavy a contract ... he is not convinced about Dunleavy's coaching ability. *I* don't think he can coach this team to a championship.'

He acts like he reads these boards by amateurs and does what they say ... play Ross, bench Corey ... yeah, Ross is tearing up tonight. Given Kaman Nene's type contract ... yeah, Kaman is looking like a real steal out there.

Corey, the least wanted by most, is the only showing life out there and probably, it was DTS that wouldn't let him trade Corey.

I guarantee you --- there will be no one running, knocking down doors to get Dunleavy.

I am embarrassed about what I've seen from the Clippers and I don't think there's any other reason except the guys don't know what is expected nor when they will play. Same old 'rotation' problems Dunleavy has had for YEARS!!!

Now, I'm through venting. I hope tomorrow when I awake the Clippers will have somehow miraculously pulled it out.

Kaman is doing a wonderful job on OLD Camby. Worth every bit of the $52M. I can hear DTS cussing now.

Do you really believe Dunleavy is worth the 6-$10/year he wants? Come on!!!! He is telling everyone he won't sign until he gets the facility. Yeah, until some other team shows interest in him is more like it.

As long as he is our coach .... out seasons will be filled with frustration over his style, or lack of, coaching.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Dunleavy got us here, but i don't think he'll get the clippers much farther.

Stan Van Gundy & Rick Adelman are two names that come to mind as more than capable coaches who have a PLAN and finds specific roles for the talent he has to work with.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A new coach isn't going to cause the team to have less TO's. TO's was the reason the Clippers almost lost tonight not the coach. I don't think there would be complaints had the Clippers won handly tonight.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> A new coach isn't going to cause the team to have less TO's. TO's was the reason the Clippers almost lost tonight not the coach. I don't think there would be complaints had the Clippers won handly tonight.


A coach with a solid offensive scheme that dictates where the players are supposed to be and what they're supposed to be doing will help reduce TO's. 

We're playing wayyy too much two-man basketball with just Cassell & Brand, no one else really seems to know what they're supposed to be doing. The only reason that works is because Cassell is an exceptionally smart player.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> A coach with a solid offensive scheme that dictates where the players are supposed to be and what they're supposed to be doing will help reduce TO's.
> 
> We're playing wayyy too much two-man basketball with just Cassell & Brand, no one else really seems to know what they're supposed to be doing. The only reason that works is because Cassell is an exceptionally smart player.



Most of the bad passes were on BAD passes not bad plays. I don't see how you can argue that all the TO's were the coaches fault. The coach doesn't touch the ball once, the player does. All the bad passes were the players fault. The offfensive rotations were fine.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

We're playing wayyy too much two-man basketball with just Cassell & Brand, no one else really seems to know what they're supposed to be doing. The only reason that works is because Cassell is an exceptionally smart player.[/QUOTE]

Leidout, I can't agree with you more. Often times when EB gets doubled or even tripled teamed, the other Clippers just stay there and watch, no cutting, no rotation. Nothing ever happens on the weak side of the ball except ball watching. Ross is the only player that occassionally cuts through the lane, but he isn't talented or strong enough on the offensive end to do anything once he gets the ball. Maggette should always cut through the lane from the weak side b/c whenever he drives using the dribble, he magical turns it into a TO, b/c he isn't being used right, directly related to coaching.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm...it seems as the coach can get blamed for not finding a solid lineup that can produce ...but its still early...give him some more games and if these struggles continue...offensively...well...who knows what can happen....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hmm...it seems as the coach can get blamed for not finding a solid lineup that can produce ...but its still early...give him some more games and if these struggles continue...offensively...well...who knows what can happen....


More time???? His system is ages old, he has the same players, he's played and beat Denver several times .... what gives.

Can you honestly say this is NOT the same old Dunleavy. Looking bewildered and ill-prepared? Have you ever seen him draw up a play after making important observations on the floor. Hell no ... he has no line up, no rotation, so the guys playing cannot establish a flow long enough to know where the holes are in the defense of the opponent.

I'm with you DTS ... no ring ... no contract. There are plenty of coaches out there salavating over our team and knowing exactly what to do with these guys. Dunleavy doesn't have a clue. He has never out-coached anyone; our guys have basically pulled out several games on their will and skills and not because of Dunleavy calling the right plays.

Now ... I heard Sam say, *I'm* the LEADER. So, to me, Sam has determined he is NOT going to sit around and let Dunleavy screw this team this year (ala last year during several games). It won't surprise me if Sam speaks up about the coaching if he sees this team floundering because of Dunleavy.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah our offensive scheme is absolutely terrible with very little ball movement, back cutting or screening away from the ball. I feel the exact same way as you Dynasty that Dun really can't get us any farther than he did last year because he makes so many terrible decisions as a coach.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

sipclip said:


> Yeah our offensive scheme is absolutely terrible with very little ball movement, back cutting or screening away from the ball. I feel the exact same way as you Dynasty that Dun really can't get us any farther than he did last year because he makes so many terrible decisions as a coach.


Good to hear. And, the thing is ... we don't have games to waste on his inability to make decisions.

He's bringing Corey off the bench just to prove a point. Ross is good, but he ain't Corey. He was causing more damage that doing good last night and Dunleavy wanted to play him.

Singleton doesn't get any minutes and he is long, athletic and can score. Kaman looked his usual confused self after not playing until his contract was signed. 

Dunleavy needs to grow some, and can his ego and set a line up and stick with it. He already know these guys ... WHAT IS THE PROBLEM?????? There is plenty of time to fit TT in, there is too much hype behind this team to be fiddling around.

We need a coach ... Dunleavy has been like this for years and you can't teach an old dog new tricks.

 Can you tell I'm still steaming?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The rotations have been odd no doubt.

The coaching at times has been dated as well.

But the truth is there are no good replacement coaches out there.

Personally, I know everyone loves the fact that Sam is the on floor general. But often (far more times than not), good leaders on the court do not become good coaches on the bench. 

I mean, there is an amazing core for the Clippers. Best ever. Enough talent to make a run in the playoffs. They already have a good coach compared to the market out there. I wouldnt risk wasting some of these valuble contract years on Sam Cassell being a good coach when he has no real experiance doing it. I'd rather take my chances with Mike D, until a better coach drops a team, or can be found, or not at all.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

For a time, I actually agree. Dunleavy is an arrogant son of a *****, man... Maggette, he brought us to a 13 point lead in the 3rd quarter, then Dunleavy doesn't start him in the 3rd?

What the hell is up with that.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Kaman is a really, really good center - top 5. But I think he's hurting. Will this last all season, I hear his shoulder is banged up!? The hammy might not be healed either. Any info?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I STILL contend We NEEEEEEEEEEEED A coach. 

From the LA Times today:

Clippers have a funny way of 'loving' Maggette
November 5, 2006

THE CLIPPERS will tell you they just love Corey Maggette, and as for those recent rumors that they talked to Denver about trading him, why would anyone even suggest such a thing?

Well, for starters, take a look at the Clippers' 2006-07 media guide, which features Elton Brand, Sam Cassell, Cuttino Mobley and Chris Kaman all standing together in the forefront, you know, like a team.

That's pretty much the way the Clippers have looked upon him since he arrived here seven years ago, making it somewhat perplexing then why they didn't trade him during the off-season.

"In some ways, yeah, it's a surprise I'm still here," said Maggette, who began Saturday night's game once again on the bench.

Coach Alvin Gentry started him only nine times the first season they were together, slow to grasp the explosive ability that Maggette has to turn games around in an instant. Gentry is now an assistant coach with Phoenix.

Now it's Coach Mike Dunleavy, who doesn't think Maggette has what it takes to start every game, and since Dunleavy will probably sign a new contract to remain here, Maggette will probably find a new home elsewhere.

Dunleavy stresses defense, insists only Brand is guaranteed a starting position and believes the team's strength lies in its versatile players and his ability as a coach to control those moving pieces.

I maintain he's nuts. Next thing you know he's going to suggest he knows more than the sportswriters in town.

THE CLIPPERS trailed the Suns, 23-17, with 1 minute 32 seconds left in the first quarter when Dunleavy called on Maggette, and Maggette went on a rampage. The Clippers led by 13 points at the half after Maggette exploded to score 16 points.

I repeat, *Dunleavy's nuts*. He has one of the most dynamic players in the NBA in a Clippers uniform, and he's made a role player out of him. When the second half started, he had Maggette on the bench and Phoenix began rallying.

Maggette then got the call, and the Clippers went on to win by six with Maggette pouring in 23 points, and getting a dozen rebounds. Not bad for a benchwarmer.

Now as good as a coach as Dunleavy is, why dwell on Maggette's defensive deficiencies when there's always an offensive explosion waiting to happen?

"I try to do the right thing," Maggette said when I asked him if there are differences between him and Dunleavy. "Sometimes it just doesn't work out."

Dunleavy said he doesn't believe there are any issues between him and Maggette, but he also said, "I'm not worried about making people happy. There's only one entity I want to make happy and that's the team. And the team is happy if it's not losing games."

He said he has a track record of success when it comes to moving players in and out of the lineup depending on matchups, and just think how it would have gone had Kobe Bryant agreed to sign with the Clippers.

"The players are not going to dictate playing time with us," Dunleavy said, and apparently the media also isn't going to have a say. I did what I could for Gentry.

As for Maggette, he said starting isn't a big deal, "but playing time is."

He might have a whole lot more to say, but he said he won't do anything to disrupt the Clippers' chances of winning.

A year ago the Clippers were ready to trade him to Indiana for a defense-minded Ron Artest, but Maggette was hurt at the time, nixing the deal. Now it's Denver talk.

"I don't know if I'll be here," Maggette said. "That's up to management. Professionally, I'm trying to do whatever I can to help. But of course I'm human. When I was 18 and with Orlando, I was told they were going to keep me and then they shipped me off. I learned early on — this is business."

It would seem to make good business to keep your best players.

"But you know what?" Maggette said. "My grandfather is a minister and he's told me to be positive, be humble."

Anyone who listens to their G.P. is all right in my book.

MAGGETTE AND his wife now have a 2-month-old son, Sergio Antonio. Maggette said "T.J. was the fifth choice when picking a name for the child," which might come as a surprise to his wife when she reads the morning paper.

I'm not surprised no consideration was given to naming the kid, "Mike."

END
*******

There IS a difference. Dunleavy lets his personal likes for a player jeopardize what is good for the team. Which is why Portland and the Lakers let him go, even though he took them to the Playoffs. He will do the same thing to the Clippers .... that is AFTER he trades Maggette. DTS ... don't let it happen. wait to see how Dunleavy screws this team first.

It least the sportswriters are on to him and will be scrutinizing him throughout the season. Let him walk .. no contract, PLEASE.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dunleavy has been the right man for the Clippers 



> Sterling says Dunleavy inspires confidence and is a "real general."





> Out of his initial meeting with Dunleavy in 2003 came a mandate to pay whatever it took to keep star forward Elton Brand, 6-6 guard Corey Maggette and forward Lamar Odom and pursue free-agent guard Gilbert Arenas.
> 
> "All of a sudden," Lawler says, "Mike was going to the well and there was some water in it. It was pretty much empty before."
> 
> ...





> "I don't know how to overestimate Mike's value to this franchise," Lawler says. "He was the perfect man for this team that was in need of some perfection."


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I copied this from another board and couldn't resist posting it here, because you all know *I* agree with him, except ... he has to earn that $3M for me to support keeping him at all.

***

Reply Re: Dunleavey/Clipper haters, converge here 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't know if I necessarily hate MD but often at times, I have begged for him to take a friggin seat and let the PGs handle the play for a change.
The question is not what Dun did last year but given the talent we had last year, could another coach do better a la Brown? Let's not bring longevity or anything else in this discussion and strictly keep it to coaching. Would Byron Scott do a better or equal job with our talent? Where would we be without SAM?

Also Dun has made some questionable selections in the draft too. 
My biggest worry is signing him for an insane amount like $6M/yr and not winning a championship. I think Dun should get more like $3.5-4M per IMO!


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

First of all, I think money should be no object when it comes to paying for a coach. After years of ineptitude from Donald Sterling, he owes us AT LEAST that much.

Second, Mike Dunleavy has a horrid tendency to overcoach, so to speak. He makes substitutions that make sense only in his mind and is far too matchup driven. And he really doesn't have a damn clue when it comes to beating the Phoenix Suns.

With that said, I think that Mike Dunleavy is the perfect guy for this team at this time. He commands the respect of the players, young and old alike, and gets them to buy into his system. He's very good at getting the best out of his team, even though he steps in their way at times. It even seems that he's finally forced discipline into the head of Corey Maggette, a perinially unfocused, dumb player. Corey's been committed to defense and has cut down on the bad shots, and he's on board with doing whatever it takes to win. I agree with a lot of the gripes that many Clipper fans have with him, but you can't deny he's been a positive force on our team, and moreover the organization. I'd like to see him stay a while.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Vaught from his Spot said:


> First of all, I think money should be no object when it comes to paying for a coach. After years of ineptitude from Donald Sterling, he owes us AT LEAST that much.
> 
> Second, Mike Dunleavy has a horrid tendency to overcoach, so to speak. He makes substitutions that make sense only in his mind and is far too matchup driven. And he really doesn't have a damn clue when it comes to beating the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> With that said, I think that Mike Dunleavy is the perfect guy for this team at this time. He commands the respect of the players, young and old alike, and gets them to buy into his system. He's very good at getting the best out of his team, even though he steps in their way at times. It even seems that he's finally forced discipline into the head of Corey Maggette, a perinially unfocused, dumb player. Corey's been committed to defense and has cut down on the bad shots, and he's on board with doing whatever it takes to win. I agree with a lot of the gripes that many Clipper fans have with him, but you can't deny he's been a positive force on our team, and moreover the organization. I'd like to see him stay a while.


Most of us agree that he has done a good thing by getting this team out of the gutter, but the problem most people also have is that he's not the coach to get us the mountain top. That much of the offensive schemes has been done by Sam Cassell. During the playoffs, we probably match up against coachs like... Phil Jackson, Greg Popovich, Mike D'Antoni, Jeff Van Gundy, Don Nelson, Avery Johnson, Pat Riley... How many people honestly think Dunleavy can out-coach these guys in a 7-game series? Offensively, the clippers talent is very under utilized, and it will show against well coached teams.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DTS is looking smarter with each game ..

$6Mil/year? Same old Dunleavy, take a team to the Playoffs, head gets too big and then loses his job. Or, if he's lucky, he'll get promoted upstairs.


I believe this team has turned on Dunleavy. They are sick of his rotations, his system, favoritism, etc.

Of course I can't prove it, but try putting yourself in some of their places under his coaching.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I kinda don't care at this point, I don't want to cheer for an organization that turned sour too quickly. I'll change and become a hornets fan.

Or maybe a fan of the Bobcats or Blazers, a team that actually plays with heart every game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> I kinda don't care at this point, I don't want to cheer for an organization that turned sour too quickly. I'll change and become a hornets fan.
> 
> Or maybe a fan of the Bobcats or Blazers, a team that actually plays with heart every game.


You CAN'T GIVE UP NOW!!!

Afters years of losing; you can atleast wait until the All Star game before leaving. Who knows, we might get a new coach if the fans get loud enough.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You CAN'T GIVE UP NOW!!!
> 
> Afters years of losing; you can atleast wait until the All Star game before leaving. Who knows, we might get a new coach if the fans get loud enough.


It's too late... :biggrin:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> I kinda don't care at this point, I don't want to cheer for an organization that turned sour too quickly. I'll change and become a hornets fan.
> 
> Or maybe a fan of the Bobcats or Blazers, a team that actually plays with heart every game.


DAMN --- that was QUICK!!!!  Change it back!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> DAMN --- that was QUICK!!!!  Change it back!!!


No. :clown:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> No. :clown:


I understand your frustration. But, I will miss you.  AND, will welcome you back!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I understand your frustration. But, I will miss you.  AND, will welcome you back!!!


Get a spurs avatar. become a spurs bandwagon fan.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

"Can we bring Paul WEstphal on a "trial" basis? "

Copied that from another site, and it may not be such a bad idea. I don't know much about his coaching career (didn't he coach the Suns), but he's a studio analyst already so he's available and has been closely watching our team. I'll bet he has some ideas about what's wrong with the team.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Rick Adelman could work wonders on the offensive end with the Clips players.

Free Arsenal isn't going anywhere... Clips fans are too used to losing for this slow start to un-fan us.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I wish basketball was like football so we could hire Adelman as the offensive coordinator, Larry Brown as the defensive coordinator and Stan Van Gundy as the head coach. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

however much we need a new coach, it wont happen this year. No way does dunleavvy get fired with all the smoke blown up his posterior by all clipper management. Not to mention all of the clippers who always have nothing but good things to say about dunleavvy. And were not talking the bench warmers. Brand has alawys been a dunleavvy backer. The team leader cassell always has said the teams fortune comes from dunleavvy. We know how kaman loves dunleavvy. Mobley likes dunleavvy. etc. etc.

You, we, can wish dunleavvy gone as much as we want, but unless the clippers go on like a 30 game loosing streak, dont count on it happening.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so you guys really think you know better than the clipper players then?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

its just an opinion. I think many here feel that when you have one of the most talented teams from players 1-10 in the league, and you play the kind of basketball played, that something is wrong. Clipper players are under the opinion that dunleavvy is great. They could be right. Clipper fans are under the opinion that dunleavvy is not so great. They could be right. Never will know unless another coach comes in with the same lineup. Which like i said, will not happen.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

By no means am I changing my opinion about Dunleavy, however, I do believe in giving credit wihen I believe it is due and I did notice a few things from the T-Wolves game that I'd like to give him credit for:

1) I KNOw, I KNOW, suddenly Kaman is injured (I believe Dunleavy sat him for awhile to avoid yanking him from games.

2) He actually USED Aaron, who looked good and like the veteran he is, knowing about setting blocks, hitting his outside shots, clogging up the paint. Given a couple more games and he could be the talk of the team. Credit Dunleavy ... he could have maintained the status quo by keeping Kaman out there no matter how awful he is.

3) He allowed the guys to play together in the first two quarters LONG ENOUGH TO GET INTO A FLOW. Credit Dunleavy.

4) He actually kept his *** in his seat for most of the game and allowed the guys to play, instead of barking up and down the sidelines distracting the guys.


I'm not going to say he lost this game for us, but I will note:


1) Elton has been running on empty this entire season. At some point ... Dunleavy has to have enough **** to sit Elton for fewer minutes even if Elton doesn't want to it.

2) TT, once he noticed this guy didn't have it ... could we have at least tried Singleton

3) Didn't he pull the same mistake he did in Game7 vs Phoenix last year ... bring Ewing in cold off the bench to guard someone. Did you see Ewing laughing at that while tightening his shorts.

(I really do believe this team has issues w/Dunleavy, thus the noted changes in the TWolves game.)

4) :worthy: All praise to Sam's efforts, BUT he's 37 and his heart and mind believes he can do what he was able to do in his 20s. He flatout HIT A WALL in the 4th after expending so much energy, but Dunleavy got caught up in our lead OR he just can't tell Sam what to do. Should have pulled Sam right after the first missed chunked up 3 (sign that he was tired and didn't want to attack).


Well ... just wanted you all to know that I do watch and still can't stand Dunleavy. Even if there was a team meeting and some agreements made, the mindselt won't turnaround overnight.

*NOTE* also noticed he said something to Shaun after a miscue and Shaun was never able to get back on track.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> (I believe Dunleavy sat him for awhile to avoid yanking him from games.


What are you saying now? That this Kaman injury is fake and Dunleavvy is somehow punishing him for the 12 points, 12 boards, and 2 blocks he had averaged the previous two games?

However, like i said about aaron, this injury is helping (hopefully), that Williams needs to be the first center off of the bench, NOT thomas. I like tim thomas better at SF. 

I would have liked to see singleton get a shot last night. Even ewing and davis got a couple minutes, give singleton a couple minutes, see if he can give the team a spark.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

So the general consensus is to get expand the rotation and play a few of the other players (Singleton!), and sit some others (TT), rest some guys (EB, Cassell)?

Even though this may have some effects on the cohesion of the team, it's worth a shot. The Clips look like they need a shot of something.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, worst case scenario we lose, which were already doing anyways.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Game over. Sam got his money, so he's taking 3's.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

From the mouth of a baby in this league. I was particularly impressed when he said that in THIS league, a player has to have time on the court to develop. HELLO Dunleavy, LeBron knows this why don't you. Afterall, you consider yourself a $6-$10Mil coach.

Oh ... this discussion can be found in the Cavs forum:

When LeBron James speaks, the Cavaliers understandably listen.
That's true even on small levels, such as last week, when he questioned why the Cavs would debut their orange throwback jerseys on the road. Within 24 hours, the Cavs were on the phone with the NBA office getting permission to wear the throwbacks for the next home game. Those are minor details; just think of James' influence on the major ones.

James has been dropping hints publicly -- and making statements privately, according to team insiders -- that he'd like to have *more court time with rookies *Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson. Especially Gibson.

In the past week, *coach Mike Brown has increased the rookies' playing time*. Just a few hours after James suggested following the loss to the Indiana Pacers that there should be lineup changes, Shannon Brown was in the starting lineup in place of David Wesley. Also, coach Mike Brown is beginning to give Gibson meaningful minutes off the bench in place of Wesley and Eric Snow.

``*You only can grow up in this league if you're on the court*,'' James said. *``In this league, you have to play.''*Wednesday in Toronto, Gibson was on the court as the Cavs tried to win the game in the fourth quarter. Several times, James looked for him on offense, passing him the ball. It was hardly rookie treatment, and it was a message that James wants to see what Gibson can do.

Gibson missed the clutch shots, but all he got was encouragement Wednesday and again Friday when he was in for key moments of the loss to the Pacers. He scored 14 points in 30 minutes in those two games with some impressive overall shooting.

``I just think (Gibson) is going to be a very good point guard in our league. It was a steal for us to get him in the second round,'' James said. ``I* was glad to see him fail against Toronto; that was good for him*. It was an excellent decision (to play him). As he grows, I want to play with him more.''
Mike Brown, like most NBA coaches, has gone with experienced veterans over unstable rookies in the early going. There is always temptation -- especially among fans and the media -- to see what new players can do. Now, though, No. 23 wants a look, and he's probably going to get it.

*Singleton NEEDS to play.* Wilcox NEEDED to play.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Singleton defintely, also more starts and more minutes for Livingston, no matter how badly he does.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

universal! said:


> Singleton defintely, also more starts and more minutes for Livingston, no matter how badly he does.


let's be honest, livingston is far more important.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

cadarn said:


> let's be honest, livingston is far more important.


Of course, but Livingston is seeing some PT already. Singleton is withering on the bench.
I don't think anyone will dispute that Livington's progress will determine how good the Clippers can be.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

BUMP ...

This is an interesting thread; suggest you re-read it. Funny ... comments were made way back in November 2006.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

B U M P .... Again ...



Only because it seems these guys are determined to get rid of Dunleavy. If he won't set a starting line up and RUN like the want ... feign an injury. And, my bet is Sam is behind it all.


We cannot take too much more of Dunleavy. I know DTS is fuming.


BTW: I didn't re-read the thread because i know pretty much is in it and i'm willing to bet nothing has changed.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the stupidest move of the season so far was getting rid of ruben patterson, lets not forget how great we were doing early with him and as a team, then the injuries and it all went downhill


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the stupidest move of the season so far was getting rid of ruben patterson, lets not forget how great we were doing early with him and as a team, then the injuries and it all went downhill



Don't you mean "injuries" after Ruben was waived???


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> B U M P .... Again ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is he supposed to run when he has unathletic guys like Aaron Williams on the bench? You can't run when you have only 7 people healthy, an old Sam Cassell and Josh Powell alongside Aaron Williams


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Only because it seems these guys are determined to get rid of Dunleavy. If he won't set a starting line up and RUN like the want ... feign an injury. And, my bet is Sam is behind it all.


I'm sorry, but this is the stupidest thing I've ever read. Feigning injuries? That explains why Sam begged to go in during the San Antonio game to try to get them back in the game. Sometimes I think people on here just type stuff without thinking about anything at all. Why would professional sports players fake an injury? Seriously now, use your brain a bit.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

squeemu said:


> I'm sorry, but this is the stupidest thing I've ever read. Feigning injuries? That explains why Sam begged to go in during the San Antonio game to try to get them back in the game. Sometimes I think people on here just type stuff without thinking about anything at all. Why would professional sports players fake an injury? Seriously now, use your brain a bit.



Guess you didn't read 'The Bus' book, who admits to feigning his injuries and says it happens all the time.

in this case, the team is united in a common cause --- get rid of Dunleavy by any means possible. ANd, if the worst thing that can happen is being traded, then so be it --- they are free of Dunleavy.


not so dumb to me ... (The trick is ... don't make it seem obvious and who can question your injuries anyway?)


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

squeemu said:


> Why would professional sports players fake an injury? Seriously now, use your brain a bit.


Why would any professional person call in sick when they're not really sick? 

Uninspired to work seems like a viable reason...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys are knowledgable clipper fans....which is why i am surprised that you guys seemed to be surprised about how bad this season is going...

i knew after the brand injury that no matter how well the team played, we had no realistic shot at anything but maybe a useless 8th seed, then getting bumped in the 1st round...

seriously fellas, did you expect cassell to be healthy this year??? i know he talked a big game during the off season, but he's old...we need a pg, and when livngston comes back, maybe he could fill that role...maggette stepping up his game??? seriously i'm a huge fan, but he is 28 and unlikely to drastically improve any time soon...he is what he is, a scorer with a cheap contract...

we shouldn't really blame dunleavy for much, as the team just doesn't have the talent to compete right now...

if kaman keeps up his great play and thornton develops a bit more, we should consider this season a success...we couldn't/shouldn't expect much more with this roster...and hopefully we could get a high lottery pick...


----------

